# Cameron under water.



## Yukikaze (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay. My order from Sidewinder Computers has arrived.

First of all, I need to thank Gary for the excellent service. They got a bit delayed with the order due to being a bit overworked, but then my stuff got shipped by UPS instead of mail and it got here VERY quick.

Awesome ! 

Specs of the i7 are in the specs tab. Here's the details of the water cooling setup:
Waterblock: XSPC Delta V3 w/LGA1366 kit (Thanks Reefer86!)
Radiators: MCR220 (Also thanks to Reefer86) and MCR320-QP.
Res: Swiftech MCRES-MICRO Rev2.
Tubing: Tygon 1/2" black tubing.
Fittings: Bitspower Matte Black
Pump: MCP-655 with custom fittings (Also the Bitspower ones instead of the plastic ones).
Fans:
2xScythe Slipstream 120mm + 2xThermaltake 120mm (These are the fans from my Bigwater 745 - I didn't use them with the system on my Q9650 since I mounted LED fans everywhere on that one, but I am very impressed with them, so they migrated here) on the MCR220.
6xArctic Cooling F12 on the MCR320-QP.

Overall planned layout (I borrowed the picture from Darksaber's ATCS 840 review):






Red - Rads.
Yellow - Tubing.
Blue - Res.
Green - Pump.

Gonna drive to a bolts and bits store before I got to work today, I need tons more of the bolts used to hold fans to the radiators....At four per fan, I am missing around 32 !


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a great plan! I'll be interested to see how you're going to mount that reservoir in there.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 18, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Looks like a great plan! I'll be interested to see how you're going to mount that reservoir in there.



Well, there's a 2x120mm bracket there...the problem is the holes on the rad do not line up because it hits the bottom of the case.

I suspect zipties will be in order, somehow.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, here it is put together....sort of. Currently in leak-testing, so everything is disconnected and the pump is running off a spare 300W PSU thrown beside the case. More pics when I put it together completely !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2010)

**subscribed

Awaiting idle/load temps.  Looks very very nice.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea, it does look nice. Does the case close with that res there?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Yea, it does look nice. Does the case close with that res there?



Yep, it does with some room to spare. The ATCS840 is HUGE.


----------



## DOM (Mar 19, 2010)

temps ? 

im just using a 480 rad


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> temps ?
> 
> im just using a 480 rad



Still leak testing it. Gonna give it a few more hours, then put it completely together and then post some temps.


----------



## DOM (Mar 19, 2010)

testing it  i havent done that since my first water cooled rig lol i only run the pump before just to get the bubbles out 

whats oc are you going to test it under ?


looks nice


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> whats oc are you going to test it under ?



There is only one answer to this question: As high as I can go without killing the CPU


----------



## DOM (Mar 19, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> There is only one answer to this question: As high as I can go without killing the CPU



lol i dont like i7 its harder to oc it under water highest i tryed to get stable was 4.4GHz @ 1.44v but on the ss i got it to load LinX at 4725Mhz at less then 1.4v 

but mine gets hot at 1.44v think it was high 80's C low 90's C but then i just got 4 fans pulling

GL anyways since you got a unlocked multi wish i had one


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay. Pics of the setup in action. I am typing this from the Q9650 rig, so no temp screenies yet (Too lazy to move them over - the i7 rig doesn't have internet access ATM since it isn't in its usual location). At my current undervolted stock clocks I am idling with the CPU temp sensor reading exactly the ambient temp (24c) and the cores reading 29-30c. Under linpack load I am loading at 40-42c. That's waaaaaaaay under the 55-57c it would load on air cooling (And well under the 39-40c idle temps, as well). The massive amount of air moved by the front dual radiator fans also dropped the temps on my GTXs by a nice 10c at idle.

Cable management was really easy - Just hide everything behind the mobo, HDD cage and the dual rad.

I am happy !

Here's pics:


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

And temps and stability:





Now if only the damned thing remained stable at 4.5Ghz....grah. I can get to windows, but linx reboots the rig.


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2010)

wow i thought you would of needed less vcore then that, i just need 1.312 to get 4.2GHz stable but also what speed are you running your mem at ?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

DOM said:


> wow i thought you would of needed less vcore then that, i just need 1.312 to get 4.2GHz stable but also what speed are you running your mem at ?



I thought I'd need less as well, but no dice.

The memory is actually clocked low with tight timings, running 1333Mhz with CL6-6-6-15 and 1T.


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2010)

can you run 21X200 ? all my volts are stock just need 1.25v for the QPI and vcore mem is at 1.6v

running 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20

thing that sucks is that cost alot more then a 920 wanna trade


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

DOM said:


> can you run 21X200 ? all my volts are stock just need 1.25v for the QPI and vcore mem is at 1.6v
> 
> running 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20
> 
> thing that sucks is that cost alot more then a 920 wanna trade



I need 1.26v VTT, vmem is at 1.62v, vcore is 1.33v. This thing cost me around 75$ more than the street price for the i7 920 here a year ago.

I like the open multis, hehe.


----------

